# Ford electric 4x4 for plowing???



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

Looking for some more opinions on fords electric 4x4 system for snow plowing i've always used the manual locking hubs and manual 4x4 transfer with no problems.....had one with the electric 4x4 switch on the dash had nothing but issues with it looking for your guys opinions on it for snow plowing.....maybe my bad experience was an isolated incident? 

anyone have this in there trucks no problems?


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Vacuum hubs suck the pumps tend to lock up from salt. Best thing I did was disconnect the vacuum lines and put manual hubs in keeping the originals as a spair set


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

other than that switching the hubs the electric with the transfer case works well?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have had the auto hubs on a few different Fords and they have worked well
Did have 1 issue with the electrical motor going out a while back


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

The electric selector drive unit for the transfer case does have a failure rate that I would consider acceptably moderate. The only vehicle I own that uses that system ( an explorer ) has never failed, but working as a mechanic I have replaced several of them on other vehicles. 

So the system is not really a problem child but is definitely not as reliable as moving a lever. I am old enough to remember when we just rolled our windows up and down with nothing to help us but our little arms. Since then, I have repaired tons of power window systems. When it comes to reliability, the simpler system will always win.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ziob34;1251899 said:


> Looking for some more opinions on fords electric 4x4 system for snow plowing i've always used the manual locking hubs and manual 4x4 transfer with no problems.....had one with the electric 4x4 switch on the dash had nothing but issues with it looking for your guys opinions on it for snow plowing.....maybe my bad experience was an isolated incident?
> 
> anyone have this in there trucks no problems?


I have 303k on my '02 with no issues with the trransfer case and the only issue with the hubs is that they got a little sticky and would not lock. Mechanic cleaned and lubed them and they work fine since.

Good thing is they can be locked manually.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

sounds like maybe my problem is isolated looking into getting another truck and most of them come with this setup


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ziob34;1252041 said:


> sounds like maybe my problem is isolated looking into getting another truck and most of them come with this setup


If you find the right truck I would not NOT buy it because it has e-shift.

I have one of each and the e-shift has it's advantages.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Just had my Auto Hubs fail this winter. Swapped em for some Warn Premiums and I'm good. So now I have to unlock them if I don't want the front axles spinning. But, I can live with it.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

locking hubs are best on the fords i think. just replaced an electric shift actuator on a super duty t case tonight. took me 10 minutes.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks for the input if i like the truck and its go tit i'll just switch the hubs to manual and keep an actuator on standby


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I had problems with my auto hubs in my 2004 F-350 after buy 2 new ford auto hubs when the next oen went I put on Warn manual hubs and have had no problems. I also have the electronic shift of the fly 4x4.


----------



## dsmer1991 (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a 93 bronco with the electric transfer case and warn premium hubs. a few problems shifting to 4x4 but went to fullsizebronco.com and searched for transfer case problems and found excelent write-ups on how to diagnose and repair any issue with the transfer case. ford tranfer cases both auto and manual have their issues so choose the lessor of two evils. but everyone on that site says the auto-hubs are crap and they break when you need them most. for less than 100 bucks get the warn premiums.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah if i end up with a truck with the auto hubs i'm gonna throw the manuals on it right off the bat so i don't have to worry.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ziob34;1262538 said:


> yeah if i end up with a truck with the auto hubs i'm gonna throw the manuals on it right off the bat so i don't have to worry.


Why? I think this issue is blown way out of proportion.

If the autos don't lock you can lock them manually anyway.

If I where you would give the autos a try because there are some definite advantage to having them.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just replaced my electric shift motor at 75,000 and 11 years old. Cost $67 at Advance for reman.


----------

